# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  बोतल बंद पानी कितना सुरक्षित

## dkj

बोतल बंद पानी कितना सुरक्षित





:144::144:

:100:

----------


## dkj

बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों की प्रचार नीतियों की वजह से अब हर आदमी बोतल बंद पानी ही ख़रीदकर पीना चाहता है, बिना यह समझे जाने कि क्या वह पानी वाक़ई सेहतमंद है.

 कुछ लोग तो इसलिए बोतल बंद पानी ख़रीदते हैं कि उन्हे नल के पानी पर भरोसा नहीं और कुछ जगह नल का पानी उपलब्ध ही नहीं होता है.

 और कुछ लोग इसलिए बोतल बंद पानी साथ रखने में आसान होता है, बस दुकान से ख़रीदा और चल दिए.

 और शायद कुछ लोग सिर्फ़ दिखावे के लिए बोतल बंद पानी पर पैसे बहाते हैं.

*सेहत पर क्या असर?*

कारण चाहे जो भी हो लेकिन क्या आपको मालूम है कि कोई ख़राब चीज़ खाने से तबीयत बिगड़ने के हज़ारों मामलों मे कुछ का कारण बोतलबंद पानी भी हो सकता है?

 ब्रिटेन के कार्डिफ नगर मे स्थित वेल्स विश्वविद्यालय के एक वैज्ञानिक के नेतृत्व मे शोधकर्ताओं ने बोतल बंद जिसे सीना फुलाकर 'मिनरल वॉटर' कहा जाता है उसमें दूषित भोजन खाने से तबियत ख़राब होने के कारणों की संभावना पाई है जिसकी पहचान पहले नहीं की जा सकी थी.

 इस खोज नतीजों में कहा गया है कि इस बात की बहुत संभावना है कि पेट की गड़बड़ी के हज़ारों मामले बोतलबंद पानी के कारण ही होते हों.

 लेकिन सॉफ़्ट ड्रिंक यानी शीतल पेय के उद्योग ने इसका विरोध किया है.

*दूषित भोजन*

 ब्रिटेन मे वेल्स और इंगलैंड मे हर साल दूषित भोजन से तबियत बिगड़ने के क़रीब पचास हज़ार मामले दर्ज किए जाते हैं.

 इनमे लगभग छह हज़ार मामलों का कारण बोतलबंद पानी हो सकता है.

 यह खोज करने वाले दल की मुखिया डॉक्टर मिरियन एवंस ने का कहना है कि खाने के बाद तबीयत बिगड़ने के 21 प्रतिशत मामले सलाद से और 31 प्रतिशत मामले चिकेन याना मुर्ग़ा खाने से हो सकते हैं.

*शीतल पेय कितने सेहतमंद*

दूषित भोजन खाने से तबियत बिगड़ने के मामलों में आमतौर पर पेट मे दर्द और दस्त की तकलीफ़ होती है लेकिन कभी-कभी हालत इतनी बिगड़ जाती है कि आदमी की जान जाने की भी नौबत आ जाती है.

 अब तक ये समझा जाता रहा है कि दूषित पानी की आपूर्ति, दूध, मुर्गी और अंडा कैंपीलोबैक्टर के वाहक होने के कारण आदमी की सेहत को ख़तरे मे डाल सकते हैं.

 लेकिन इस नई खोज ने बोतलबंद मिनरल वॉटर को भी इस ख़तरे की श्रेणी मे ला खड़ा किया है.

 ब्रिटेन के शीतल पेय संगठन ने इसे नकारते हुए कहा है कि अध्ययन ने यह नहीं बताया है कि कैंपिलोबैक्टर संक्रमण और बोतलबंद पानी के बीच क्या संबंध है.

 संगठन का कहना है कि प्राकृतिक मिनरल वॉटर ऐसे सुरक्षित स्रोत से आता है जो बिल्कुल दोष मुक्त होता है.

 जबकि बोतलबंद सामान्य पानी को दोष रहित करने के लिए उसे साफ़ करने की ज़रूरत पड़ सकती है.

 ब्रिटेन के बोतल बंद पानी का उद्योग क़रीब 70 करोड़ पाउंड का कारोबार करता है और उसे उम्मीद है कि 2005 तक उसकी क़ीमत दोगुनी हो जाएगी.

 ऐसे मे इस नई खोज से उसकी बेचैनी बढ़ गई है कि कहीं इससे उसके कारोबार पर बुरा प्रभाव न पड़े.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/hindi/scitech/0...water_it.shtml

----------


## dkj

*2*


अगर आप सोचते हैं कि एक लीटर पानी के लिए 15 रुपये खर्च कर आप सुरक्षित हैं, तो इस पर पुनर्विचार करने का समय आ गया है। अमेरिका में भी फूड ऐंड ड्रग एडमिनिस्ट्रेशन के कड़े मानकों के बावजूद 40 फीसदी बोतलबंद पानी असुरक्षित होता है। यहां भी स्थिति ज्यादा बेहतर नहीं है। कई अध्ययनों में यह पाया गया है कि अकसर बोतलबंद पानी निर्धारित मानकों पर खरे नहीं उतरता है। अमेरिका में कई राज्यों में बोतलबंद पानी के लिए कोई कानून ही नहीं है। यहां भी भारतीय मानक ब्यूरो के पास बोतलबंद पानी की जांच की कोई व्यवस्था नहीं है। अमेरिका हो या भारत, क्वालिटी और शुद्धता के नाम पर आप जो कुछ भी खरीद रहे हैं, वह सिर्फ अपना भरोसा है। इससे भी ज्यादा दुखद यह है कि एक ऐसे समय में जब पानी एक राजनीतिक मुद्दा बनता जा रहा है और कई लोगों का मानना है कि अगला विश्व युद्ध पानी की खातिर लड़ा जाएगा, बोतलबंद पानी उद्योग तेजी से हमें उस ओर ले जा रहा है। 

 एक लीटर बोतलबंद पानी तैयार करने में पांच लीटर पानी खर्च होता है। इस तरह 2004 में 154 अरब लीटर बोतलबंद पानी के लिए 770 अरब लीटर पानी का उपयोग किया गया था। अपने देश में इस प्रक्रिया में 25.5 अरब लीटर पानी व्यर्थ में बहा दिया गया। किसी भी नजरिए से देखा जाए, तो यह पानी की भारी बरबादी है। इसकी वजह से कई जगह भूमिगत जल चिंताजनक स्तर तक नीचे चला गया है। केरल के प्लाचीमाड़ा गांव के निवासियों द्वारा भूमिगत जल के अंधाधुंध दोहन के खिलाफ चलाए गए आंदोलन से प्रेरित होकर देश के कई इलाकों में इस तरह के विरोध प्रदर्शन हो रहे हैं। भूमिगत जल का दोहन विस्फोटक मसला बनता जा रहा है। बोतलबंद पानी के कारण पर्यावरण को भी नुकसान हो रहा है। कैलिफोर्निया स्थित पेसिफिक इंस्टीटच्यूट के अनुसार 2004 में अमेरिका में 26 अरब लीटर पानी की पैकिंग के लिए प्लास्टिक की बोतलें बनाने के लिए दो करोड़ बैरल तेल का इस्तेमाल किया गया। प्लास्टिक की वही बोतलें कूड़े के ढेर पर पहुंचती हैं, तो भूमिगत जल को प्रदूषित करने के साथ ग्लोबल वार्मिंग का भी सबब बनती हैं।

 क्या उम्मीद की कोई किरण नजर आ रही है? क्या लोग बोतलबंद पानी के कारण हो रहे नुकसान के प्रति सचेत हो रहे हैं? हां, ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोग जागरूक हो रहे हैं। अमेरिका में कई रेस्तराओं और होटलों में फिल्टर किए गए पानी की सप्लाई की जा रही है। उनमें से कइयों ने तो बोतलबंद पानी रखना ही छोड़ दिया है। हमारे देश के बड़े रेस्तराओं और पांचसितारा होटलों को भी यह काम शुरू कर देना चाहिए। शहरी संस्थाएं भी जाग रही हैं। सान फ्रांसिस्को के मेयर गेविन न्यूसम ने हाल ही में आदेश जारी किया है कि टैप वाटर उपलब्ध होने की स्थिति में बोतलबंद पानी का इस्तेमाल न किया जाए। उनकी दलील यह है कि एक लीटर बोतलबंद पानी की कीमत पर आप 1000 लीटर टैप वाटर खरीद सकते हैं। इससे पहले साल्ट लेक सिटी के मेयर भी ऐसा ही आदेश जारी कर चुके हैं। क्या भारत में भी ऐसा ही अभियान चलाए जाने का समय नहीं आ गया है?

----------


## dkj

*3


*


*बोतलबंद पानी और फ्लोराइड*  



"क्या बोतलबंद पानी पीने से आपको पर्याप्त फ्लोराइड मिल रहा है?यदि आप बोतलबंद पानी पीते हैं तो आपको पर्याप्त मात्रा में फ्लोराइड नहीं मिलता होगा क्योंकि अधिकांश बोतलबंद   पानी में उतना  फ्लोराइड नहीं होता ( 0  ।7-1  ।2 भाग  प्रति १० लाख भाग में )  जितना होना चाहिए    ।अन्य कारक, जो इस बात को प्रभावित करते हैं कि  आपको पर्याप्त फ्लोराइड मिल रहा है या नहीं वे इस बात पर निर्भर करते हैं की: आप प्रति दिन कितना पानी पीते हैं । अन्य स्रोतों से आप फ्लोराइड का कितना सेवन करते हैं (मसलन खाद्य सामग्री से,  सूप या फलों के रस से) । आप जिस क्षेत्र में रहते हैं वहां के पानी में फ्लोराइड की मात्रा कितनी है इत्यादि  । अगर आपके बच्चे हैं और आप  बोतलबंद पानी का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो फ्लोराइड के पूरक के बारे आपको अपने डेंटिस्ट की सलाह लेनी चाहिए  ।

----------


## dkj

*वयस्क और फ्लोराइड* 





 आरंभिक अध्ययन में यह माना जाता था कि फ्लोराइड उन्हीं दांतों को मजबूती प्रदान करते थे जो विकसित होते रहते थे  ।   लेकिन हाल के अनुसंधान से पता चलता है  कि सामयिक फ्लोराइड (यानि जो फ्लोराइड टूथपेस्ट,  कुल्ला करने के तरल पदार्थ में पाया जाता है) वह हर उम्र के लोगों के दांत को सड़ने से बचाता है  ।   आपको कैसे पता चले कि  आपको विशेष फ्लोराइड उपचार की जरूरत है या नहीं? आपको कैसे पता चले कि  आपको पर्याप्त   फ्लोराइड  मिल रहा है या नहीं ?वयस्कों और बच्चों, जिनके दांत स्वस्थ होते हैं, उनके दांतों में केविटिज होने का कम जोखिम होता है  । जो फ्लोराइडयुक्त पानी पीते हैं तथा रोजाना दो बार ब्रश करते हैं उनके दांत में भी केविटिज होने का कम जोखिम रहता है  ।   निम्नलिखित हालातों में आप  अपने दंत चिकित्सक से परामर्श लें : दवाओ के प्रभाव से मुंह का सूखना मसूड़ों का खिसकना यदि आप ब्रसस या अन्य  ओर्थोदोंटिक पहनते हों या गले या सर में विकिरण उपचार प्राप्त किये हों  । फ्लोराइड उपचार के कौन कौन से विभिन्न प्रकार हैं?   फ्लोराइड उपचार आपको आपके दंत चिकित्सक के कार्यालय में दिया जा सकता है या आपके  घर पर  । दंत चिकित्सक के कार्यालय में फ्लोराइड उपचार एक रंग, फोम या दांत वार्निश के रूप में दिया जाता है  । उपचार के बाद आपको ३० मिनट तक खाने पीने या  धूम्रपान  न करने की सलाह दी जाएगी  । घर पर फ्लोराइड उपचार: आपको ( दंत चिकित्सक के निर्देश पर) फ्लोराइड जेल लगाने की सलाह दी जाएगी। भले हीं आपके दांतों के सड़ने का जोखिम कम हो, हर किसी को फ्लोराइड युक्त टूथपेस्ट इस्तेमाल करने की सलाह दी जाती है  । यह दन्त   क्षय को रोकने में बहुत प्रभावकारी  है  । f


http://www.onlymyhealth.com/वयस्क-और...ड-4967542459

----------


## tu gadha

dkj जी महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया 

पर फिर भी इतना तो विश्वास हे बोतल बंद पानी पर की वो पाइप वॉटर अर्थात मुनिसिपल्टी के पानी  से तो शुद्ध और सुरक्षित हे

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi gyanvardhak sutra hai

----------


## Lookman

> *3**बोतलबंद पानी और फ्लोराइड*  "क्या बोतलबंद पानी पीने से आपको पर्याप्त फ्लोराइड मिल रहा है?यदि आप बोतलबंद पानी पीते हैं तो आपको पर्याप्त मात्रा में फ्लोराइड नहीं मिलता होगा क्योंकि अधिकांश बोतलबंद   पानी में उतना  फ्लोराइड नहीं होता ( 0  ।7-1  ।2 भाग  प्रति १० लाख भाग में )  जितना होना चाहिए    ।अन्य कारक, जो इस बात को प्रभावित करते हैं कि  आपको पर्याप्त फ्लोराइड मिल रहा है या नहीं वे इस बात पर निर्भर करते हैं की: आप प्रति दिन कितना पानी पीते हैं । अन्य स्रोतों से आप फ्लोराइड का कितना सेवन करते हैं (मसलन खाद्य सामग्री से,  सूप या फलों के रस से) । आप जिस क्षेत्र में रहते हैं वहां के पानी में फ्लोराइड की मात्रा कितनी है इत्यादि  । अगर आपके बच्चे हैं और आप  बोतलबंद पानी का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो फ्लोराइड के पूरक के बारे आपको अपने डेंटिस्ट की सलाह लेनी चाहिए  ।


गलत जानकारी दी है। पीने या खाने मेँ कहीँ भी फ्लोराइड नहीँ होना चाहिए ये हड्डियोँ को कमज़ोर बनाता है व अपंगता भी हो सकती है। ये सिर्फ दाँतो पर लगाने से फायदा देता है जैसा टूथपेस्ट मेँ होता है।

----------


## Lookman

पहले खुद जानेँ तब दूसरोँ को बताएँ dkj

----------


## dkj

> गलत जानकारी दी है। पीने या खाने मेँ कहीँ भी फ्लोराइड नहीँ होना चाहिए ये हड्डियोँ को कमज़ोर बनाता है व अपंगता भी हो सकती है। ये सिर्फ दाँतो पर लगाने से फायदा देता है जैसा टूथपेस्ट मेँ होता है।





> पहले खुद जानेँ तब दूसरोँ को बताएँ dkj


अधिकांश बोतलबंद पानी में उतना फ्लोराइड नहीं होता ( 0 ।7-1 ।2 भाग प्रति १० लाख भाग में ) जितना होना चाहिए ।

----------


## dkj

fluoride distortions exposed- Information about fluoride and the truth about fluoride 
FLUORIDE INFORMATION: *IS FLUORIDE GOOD TO HAVE IN YOUR DRINKING WATER?*



There is a lot of information available about fluoride but the information is also sometimes conflicting. Some leads us to believe fluoride in drinking water is a good thing; and some says just the opposite! Even information in clear opposition claims to have solid scientific backing – how can this be? This situation led us to ask: How can a person make an informed decision about whether fluoride is good or bad when everything they hear is so conflicting?



We are educators, medical and public health practitioners, dentists, parents and concerned citizens who have thoroughly researched the issues of fluoride in community water sources. We deeply care about dental health, safe drinking water, health equity across socio-economic groups and fiscal responsibility in homes and whole communities.

*Many American Communities Want To Retain Fluoride in Their Drinking Water*
There are many American communities that have had fluoridated drinking water for 50 years or more but recently some oppose having fluoride in community water, and in some cases have even tried to stop fluoridation! We believe the public needs current and reliable information to assist them in making an informed choice regarding this important public health decision, which could especially affect the health of those in our community who are most vulnerable to severe dental disease, and who have the least access to professional preventative and treatment services and who, along with taxpayers, would wind up paying for costly treatment instead of inexpensive prevention. Fluoride provides safe dental prevention in a cost effective way to our most vulnerable citizens. Read on for the truth on Fluoride in drinking water.

We Support Fluoride in our Community Water based on these Values

• It Promotes health for all community members even the disadvantaged and most vulnerable.
• Taking a community-wide and long-term approach to solving problems.
• Using our local and state tax dollars equitably and in a cost effective manner.
• Preventing disease.
• Making informed choices based on available evidence and its relevance to our community’s situation.
• Recognizing that public health measures have been of great benefit to the community, but that they need to meet a high standard of safety and efficacy and should not constitute an insurmountable burden to those who object to them for personal reasons.
• Understanding that any policy involves a balance between risk, cost, and benefit.
• Understanding that there can be no absolute certainty in public health matters, but that there are reasonable standards of evidence that most of our community can accept to use in making policy decisions.



The evidence supporting the safety, efficacy, and cost-effectiveness of fluoridation of community water supplies comes from multiple sources covering 50 years of legitimate research published in peer reviewed journals, including both long term studies on large populations, recent confirmatory studies, and comprehensive literature reviews.  Adding fluoride to drinking water is an important element in promotion of dental health along with education and access to dental care.  Our group supports the actions of the dental Advisory Group in promoting dental health by all practical means.

We have met with the group opposing fluoride in our community water, and read materials they claim support their cause.  Most if not all the material is not scientifically valid and draws conclusions not supported by evidence or not statistically significant. Their claims are inflammatory and largely unfounded.
See "The Claims Versus the Facts" 

Does Fluoride in your Drinking Water Expose you to Dangerous Chemicals or Health Risks?

The Environmental Protection Agency and California Department of Health Services Division of Drinking Water and Environmental Management are responsible for setting and enforcing safety standards for community water systems.   The proposed referendum calls for approval of additives to Arcata water by the Food and Drug Administration. The Food and Drug Administration does not oversee drinking water; it would take an act of Congress to change regulations to allow FDA to regulate water additives.  A small group of people in Arcata (and some other communities across America) are calling for FDA approval to add fluoride to drinking water. This is a thinly veiled attempt to tie the issue up in a bureaucratic process that will cause years of no fluoride in water (which is consistent with their main goal of keeping fluoride out of community water systems).. 



Who Deserves Fluoride in their Drinking Water?

All the citizens of our community – particularly children -- deserve the benefits of fluoride in their drinking water.  People who do not wish to drink fluoridated water can obtain other water satisfactory to them or can treat city water to their own personal standards. People who feel they need to severely limit fluoride intake will need to take further measures to limit their fluoride intake if they wish.

Fluoride in Drinking Water is a Fiscally Responsible Action

 To provide fluoride in drops or pills is much more expensive and requires each parent to administer thousands of doses, thus providing much less widespread protection to high-risk children.

High-risk children are also less able to access professional preventative services like sealants or fluoride office applications. The scientific evidence shows a benefit of fluoridation to adults and the elderly, not only children.  It is our goal to get accurate information about the safety and effectiveness of water fluoridation out to the voters of Arcata and encourage fluoride supporters to speak up and vote for social justice!

----------


## dkj

*Is fluoride good for us?*
by DR JOHN BRIFFA, Daily Mail
Most of us put our trust in fluoride to help prevent tooth decay. It is a common ingredient in toothpaste and mouthwashes, and several countries, including large parts of the UK, add fluoride to the water supply.
Just last month, a study was published which reported that adding fluoride to table salt had reduced dental decay in Jamaica.
However, not all scientists are enthusiastic about fluoride. Recent evidence suggests it is not as effective in preventing tooth decay as was originally thought. In fact, it is believed fluoride treatment has the capacity to cause dental disease.
There is also some evidence that fluoride may increase the risk of other health issues, including weakened bones and thyroid conditions. So could adding fluoride to drinking water be doing us more harm than good?
Fluoride is a by-product of certain manufacturing practices (primarily the phosphate fertiliser industry). Precisely what lay behind the decision to add it to water supplies is not clear. Fluoride is, after all, a potentially toxic waste product.
When fluoridation of water started 60 years ago, there was no good evidence to suggest that fluoride might prevent tooth decay. However, partly as a result of later studies which suggested it might have tooth-protecting qualities, fluoridation of water became accepted practice.
More recently, the British government commissioned a review of the scientific literature on this subject, the results of which were published last year in the British Medical Journal. The York study concluded that the rationale behind the fluoridation of water is based on weak scientific evidence.
In addition, it found that the protection offered by fluoride is much less than previously thought: just one in six people drinking fluoridated water benefits from it.
Other studies show similarly poor results. In the largest dental health survey ever conducted in the U.S., fluoridation of water was found to protect less than 1 per cent of the total tooth surfaces in a child's mouth.
Studies conducted in Finland, East Germany, Cuba and Canada have found that the rate of dental decay does not increase when communities stop fluoridation.
And while the benefits of fluoride appear to have been overrated, it seems that the hazards of this substance have been downplayed.
For instance, the York study found that almost 50 per cent of individuals drinking fluoridated water exhibit a condition known as 'dental fluorosis' - a mottling of the teeth thought to be caused by the toxic effects of fluoride.
So, while fluoridation of water may prevent dental disease in about 15 per cent of the population, it seems to cause dental dis-ease in about half those treated. And if toxic effects are seen in the teeth, what damage may be done in the rest of the body?
The authors of the York study said they could find no real evidence for the toxic effects of
fluoride on the body, but other studies claim fluoride has the capacity to weaken bones and increase the risk of fracture.
There is also evidence that fluoride can accumulate in the pineal gland in the brain. Potentially, this could disrupt a range of body processes, including sleep.
FLUORIDE is also known to reduce the function of the thyroid gland (responsible for regulating the speed of the metabolism), and studies in animals show fluoride may bring on premature puberty.
Another question is the ethics of fluoridation. If fluoride does indeed reduce dental decay, should it not be classed as a medicine? If this is the case, then individuals who live in areas where the water is fluoridated are essentially being medicated without their consent.
When doctors prescribe drugs, we generally do so knowing the patient's sex, age, weight, medical history and current drug therapy.
They will judge whether a treat-ment is necessary, decide on an appropriate dosage and monitor the effects. None of this is true in the case of water fluoridation.
Ireland is the most heavily fluoridated country. About three-quarters of its water supply is treated with the chemical.
While the Irish have generally good dental health, studies show lower dental disease in non-fluoridated areas such as Wales and Scotland. In England, fluoridation depends on where you live.
Steps can be taken to reduce exposure to fluoride. Those living in a fluoridated region can avoid drinking tap water or filter their water.
For those wanting to avoid fluoride in toothpaste, many natural alternatives exist.
One particular brand based on aloe vera (called AloeDent) comes in several forms, one of which contains vitamin K which has been shown to be effective in preventing tooth decay. AloeDent can be found in health food stores.
¿¿¿ JOHN BRIFFA answers your questions online every week at www..femail.co.uk/experts


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz3qXQ6JihQ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## dkj

In Europe, only Ireland (73%), Poland (1%), Serbia (3%), Spain (11%), and the U.K. (11%) fluoridate any of their water. Most developed countries, including Japan and 97% of the western European population, do not consume fluoridated water.

In the U.S., about 70% of public water supplies are fluoridated. This equates to approximately 185 million people, which is over half the number of people drinking artificially fluoridated water worldwide. Some countries have areas with high natural fluoride levels in the water. These include India, China and parts of Africa. In these countries measures are being taken to remove the fluoride because of the health problems that fluoride can cause.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Aajkal roadside par jo log aate jaate buses mein bottled water bechte hn. Wo to cheaters hote hn. Tank ka water hi bech dete hn. Bottle kis company ki seal kisi aur hi company ki aur taste se bhi pata chal jata h..

----------

